# Pellegatti:"I tifosi Milan ringrazino la Uefa".



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li. 

Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



C'è arrivato pure Pellegatti, finalmente! Ovviamente, ci è arrivato quando i cinesi sono scappati...


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Non ci voleva Pellegatti per dire una cosa del genere. Sappiamo tutti che tra 5 anni, con uno sguardo rivolto al passato, ringrazieremo tantissimo la Uefa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Prossimo giro, prossimo sedere da leccare


----------



## alcyppa (16 Luglio 2018)

Toh guarda il cuor di leone che si sveglia quando non rischia più il deretano


----------



## bmb (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Però non ditegli che è tutto un teatrino del padrone, altrimenti lo ritroviamo col cappio al collo.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Prossimo giro, prossimo sedere da leccare



Se i culi fossero fatti di carta vetrata, sai che lingua?


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Pero sul forum siamo stati i primi a dirlo.
Subito.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pero sul forum siamo stati i primi a dirlo.
> Subito.



Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2018)

Dai pellecats sei ad 1/10 dalla verità...


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



In effetti non sembra casuale che appena la Uefa ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote, Li non ha più versato ed è andato a nascondersi. C'è qualcosa dietro.

Però spero il Tas ribalti la sentenza perché secondo me è ingiusta.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> In effetti non sembra casuale che appena la Uefa ha messo i bastoni tra le ruote, Li non ha più versato ed è andato a nascondersi. C'è qualcosa dietro.
> 
> Però spero il Tas ribalti la sentenza perché secondo me è ingiusta.



Beh guarda, questo e sicuro.
Chi era con l'Uefa tifava solo per la possibilita di sbattere Li fuori... non perche non voleva il Milan in Europa.
Ora che Li e sperduto su un isola, speriamo tutti che il TAS cambi il verdetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Secondo pellegatti quindi tifosi del milan devono ringraziare :
-Li perchè ha investito;
-la uefa perchè ha fatto crollare il cinese;
-magari pure Elliott perchè è subentrato;
-ovviamente i ringraziamenti a berlusconi sono scontati, talmente scontati da non essere nemmeno menzionati.
Quando si dice un uomo che si schiera. Sale e scende sui carri manco fossimo a carnevale.


----------



## Emme (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.




Fra un po' ci darà pure che l'acqua bagna perché la gente ci pensa che siamo un ammasso di fessi...bah


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2018)

Beh, ovviamente a Losanna la sentenza sarà stra confermata, a maggior ragione adesso che i motivi per cui la UEFA ci ha buttati fuori sono stati confermati, cioè che Li era una figura tutt'altro che limpida e che non avrebbe pagato i suoi debiti...anzi a dire il vero aveva previsto saremmo passati ad Elliot ad Ottobre, è successo addirittura prima, figuriamoci cosa può fare il TAS se non confermare il tutto.


----------



## jacky (16 Luglio 2018)

Vergonoso all'ennesima potenza... fin che questa gente starà a Milanello le prese per i fondelli saranno all'ordine del giorno e aumenteranno.
Vedi teatrino Ancelotti e quello che diceva di Li fino a 1 mese fa... (che avrebbe pagato, aveva sempre onorato tutti i debiti, avrebbe acquistato altri calciatori etc...)


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Io invece ringrazierò madre natura solo quando il nano tirerà le cuoia...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vergonoso all'ennesima potenza... fin che questa gente starà a Milanello le prese per i fondelli saranno all'ordine del giorno e aumenteranno.
> Vedi teatrino Ancelotti e quello che diceva di Li fino a 1 mese fa... (che avrebbe pagato, aveva sempre onorato tutti i debiti, avrebbe acquistato altri calciatori etc...)



È veramente senza vergogna.

Ed i vari nuovi tromboni hanno imparato bene il mestiere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti, su cm.com, scrive che, nonostante la nefasta esperienza cinesi ormai rappresenti il passato, Yonghong Li ha lasciato un Milan più forte rispetto a quello dell'estate 2017. Inoltre, sempre secondo Pellegatti, i tifosi rossoneri devono ringraziare la Uefa che, grazie alla sua severità, ha sollevato tutti i dubbi e le incertezze sulla figura di Yongong Li.
> 
> Ora è difficile fare pronostici su quella che sarà la sentenza del TAS. Cauto, cautissimo ottimismo, scrive lo stesso giornalista.



Ma il cauto ottimismo ora si è evoluto in "cautissimo"?


----------

